# Looking for a female or femboy yandere rp parter



## Jmuddee (Apr 22, 2019)

Just like it says I'm looking for someone who will be willing to be my crazy yandere for this rp I prefer a female or sub femboy to be my crazy stalker yandere. Let me know if you are interested and yes it will be nsfw


----------



## Whimsycal (Apr 25, 2019)

Still looking?


----------



## Jmuddee (Apr 25, 2019)

Whimsycal said:


> Still looking?


Yes I am ^^


----------



## Jmuddee (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 25, 2019)

Out of curiosity, were you thinking of rping through notes/discord/telegram/or etc.? Also what type of furs/scalies are you most open to?


----------



## Jmuddee (May 25, 2019)

Pasta said:


> Out of curiosity, were you thinking of rping through notes/discord/telegram/or etc.? Also what type of furs/scalies are you most open to?


 I'm open to any of that


----------



## Jmuddee (Jun 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Jmuddee (Sep 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Andie (Oct 7, 2019)

Jmuddee said:


> Just like it says I'm looking for someone who will be willing to be my crazy yandere for this rp I prefer a female or sub femboy to be my crazy stalker yandere. Let me know if you are interested and yes it will be nsfw


i'm interested :3


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 8, 2019)

Andie said:


> i'm interested :3


Cool :3


----------



## Jmuddee (Jun 19, 2021)

Bump I'm still looking


----------



## Jmuddee (Jun 19, 2021)

Must be 18+ please because I want to be a NSFW to


----------

